# Ratteries in PA, NY, NJ, DE and MD



## Rhonwen

Howdy all, I've been looking online for some ratteries near me, and it doesn't look like there are a whole lot, at least not that update their websites frequently. I'm on the hunt for a couple of youngsters in PA, NY, NJ, DE and MD. I live in South Eastern PA and can travel a couple hours in any direction for the right ratties. I'm not really concerned about coloring, although I do gravitate toward capped, hooded, and berkshires.

Please feel free to msg me or reply if you're a rattery having a litter in the not too distant future, or if you know of reputable breeders in the states mentioned.

Thanks!


----------



## Velo

Hi, I just thought I would recommend rescuing. Here is a great site to find local ratties who need homes:
https://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?location=PA&animal=smallFurry&primary_breed=rat


----------



## jlhummel

Velo said:


> Hi, I just thought I would recommend rescuing. Here is a great site to find local ratties who need homes:
> https://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?location=PA&animal=smallFurry&primary_breed=rat


Yes please rescue!! I rescued my two girls just recently in PA and they are the sweetest ever. They had several newborn boys there as well that were very sweet. They were actually the babies of one of the girls I rescued.


----------



## PaigeRose

Check out the FB group NE PA Rat Breeders/Owners group. Run by a bunch of great people and they have connections all over the place. Theres also Embers of Passion ( http://emberofpassionrattery.webs.com ) she's in Collegeville! Not sure how updated the website is but I follow her on Facebook and she updates quite often. ( https://www.facebook.com/eprattery )


----------

